# AOKP puts my note 2 in global roaming mode



## Doncerda (May 20, 2013)

Ever since I have been running AOKP on my galaxy note 2 it always seems to revert back to global roaming within a couple of hours or after a reboot. now you have to understand how frustrating this can be because I'm only on 4G for a while and then all of a sudden I get no signal. So I've come to this forum to see if I can find a solution to this I'm currently running the latest radio and the latest build of jelly beans 16 but I love AOKP and want to go back. if you need any more details are any specifications let me know and I'll be as detailed and specific as I can. thanks in advance for any help. I'm new here at usually go to XDA or Android Central but my post there has been ignored for some reason.
Update: I'm running pacman ROM everything works shi I can conclude that the problem is not aosp. I am rooted unlocked and have twrp recovery. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

The note 2 is in global by default. But the roaming I don't get. You can always change it in settings to lte/cdma. Bit I've actually found better connections in global

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

